# 89 stanza idle problem



## Armor01 (Mar 4, 2004)

My 89 Stanza's idle took off on me one night. It would not idle at 750 rpms and it wanted to die. Then it idled fine. The next night it started idleing at 2000 rpm and now wants to idle at 1300 rpm. I disconnected the Throttle Valve Switch and restarted the car and it went to about 2500 rpm. Turned off the car, reconnected the switch and it idles at 1300 again. Can not find any vacuum leaks. I have not adjusted anything yet. Not covered in Chiltons.
Now it idles fine.
The question is: Can anyone give me the instructions on how to adjust the switch and give me the proper electrical readings. I adjusted my 89 maxima's switch once but that car is gone, it was 8 years ago and I am sure the readings are diff. Or does anyone have a diff idea?Can ya help a guy out?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Chilton's doesn't cover this? Does it show replacement?
I sounds like the idle air control valve but I'll have to check the service manual to be sure. I'll check it out and get back to you.

Troy


----------

